# Looking for tank hood with light fixture



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys

Just bought a 5 gallon that didn't come with hood or light fixture was wondering where I could buy one cheap or rather just get a light fixture for the plants.

Neph


----------

